# Update on Dewey



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The hospital called and he does not have Pancreatitis. They will test for Addison's on Tuesday evening. The vet said that he has perked up a little since they have been injecting fluids. He ate a tiny bit of baby food. She'll call at 7:00 for another update. 

She said he gives kisses and it so sweet! No one has seen the real Dewey, as he was so quiet at the party. I'm missing him, but glad that he's being taken care of! 

So far the Vet is calling it Dewey's Mystery Illness!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

He is very very sweet-- and although he was quiet at the party, he sure was Dewey Friday night!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad to hear he is feeling better Deb, I am sorry you are having to go through all this. I know how scary and frustrating it all is.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear he's improving, he must have gotten into something, they do that no matter how closely you watch them...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, I'm so sorry he's going through this. Give that precious Dewey a hug and kiss from us and tell him to get well soon - he's scaring his mommy and his aunties.

Tessa says "Dewey, twust me on dis one. When you are feeling better, you can gets away wif wots of stuff dat made mommy mad before. I found out one good episode of being sick is worth maybe a month or two of mommy not minding when we get into stuff."


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am taking bets that Dewey will be all better, and this will be a mystery forever.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear he has perked up a bit. Can he come home tonight?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Glad to hear he has perked up a bit. Can he come home tonight?


Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts. I don't know if he'll get to come home tonight. She said they'll keep him at least 12 hours. That would be 11:00 PM . I want him to stay until he's eating. He hadn't eaten anything at all for two whole days, and what he ate on Thursday, he threw it up. Nothing to eat this morning either. He looks so sick and frail, he worries me to death. I want them to Keep him until he's feeling better!


----------



## Abbey & Me (Jun 25, 2014)

Thinking of little Dewey and glad to hear he is doing much better! These babies definitely know how to scare us sometimes. Praying that he's 100% ASAP!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What could it be. Hope Dewey starts feeling better. Keep us posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update, Deb. I have been thinking about Dewey and you all afternoon.

At least he ate a tiny bit of baby food ... that sounds hopeful.

Prayers continue that Dewey feels all better real soon. It is so hard when our fluffs are not well and we don't know what is wrong. 

Please give sweet Dewey hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.

I will be checking in for an update.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad they got him to eat some baby food.  hope they get to the bottom of it and he recovers quickly.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D.........Debrah and Dewey will reunite soon :hump: 

E.........Everyone here is sending positive thoughts rayer:

W........What could it be? Waiting to hear...:Waiting:

E.........Every time the fluffs are sick, we are sicker :faint:

Y.........Yes, we love our fluffs so much :heart::heart::heart:



Fast recovery DD (Dolce Dewey) :smootch:







*


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope he feels better and it ends up to be nothing serious! Thinking about you guys!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Dewey. Hope he is better soon


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got a call from the Hospital . They're keeping overnight. He still is not interested in food. He is getting fluids and is being looked after, so that's the best place for him. It killed me seeing him so pitiful, and not being able to do anything for him.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It must be so hard to have him away from home, but a comfort knowing he's getting excellent care. I will keep your sweet family in my thoughts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for Dewey! Hope there's a 'much-improved' update tomorrow!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Hope he gets cured soon. Poor baby


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers that Dewey will be just fine, Deb. Glad he is feeling a little better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Just got a call from the Hospital . They're keeping overnight. He still is not interested in food. He is getting fluids and is being looked after, so that's the best place for him. It killed me seeing him so pitiful, and not being able to do anything for him.


Big hugs Deb! I would be a wreck too! Hang in there. The best thing you can do tonight is try to get a good nights sleep. You have to be strong and well rested to take care of your baby tomorrow! He's counting on you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, just checked in to see how little Dewey is doing. Glad he is feeling a bit better. I truly hope that this turns out to be nothing serious. As others have said, you may never know what made him sick. The important thing is that he gets better. Keeping you both in my prayers. I just love that little dude!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying Dewey is feeling better soon.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Just reading this. Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Dewey


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You are doing what is best for him now. It must be hard to not have your baby with you. I would be at my wits end if one of mine was there. Hang in you have a large support network that is praying for you and Dewey. Hugs


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Deb sending thoughts and prayers for you, Dewey and his caregivers. Glad they ruled out Pancreatitis. Pray an evening of overnight care with have him back in your arms healthy and happy. They must love getting his sweet kisses.

Hugs and prayers!...and thanks so much for the updates as he is constantly on my mind!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope they find what's wrong with him ! poor Dewey :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Debbie, it is difficult when they are sick and need to be in the hospital. I hope he is feeling better by morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie -- so sorry he's not home with you but he's in the best place so that they can constantly monitor him and get fluids into him. Did they check for any sort of blockage at all? Just wondered between him throwing up and not wanting to eat. Truly a mystery. We're all here praying for him and look forward to getting the "real" Dewey back in action, as scary as that can be. :wub::wub::grouphug:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Dewey needed to go back to the vet, Deb :-( I hope that his illness does not remain a mystery. We all like to know what has made our little ones sick so that we change food or other things, adapt and move forward. I'm like you and would feel better to have him in the hands of professionals until he starts eating again. Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way. Stay strong.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie -- so sorry he's not home with you but he's in the best place so that they can constantly monitor him and get fluids into him. Did they check for any sort of blockage at all? Just wondered between him throwing up and not wanting to eat. Truly a mystery. We're all here praying for him and look forward to getting the "real" Dewey back in action, as scary as that can be. :wub::wub::grouphug:


I've been thinking about that too. I'm going to ask if there could be a blockage, and give them the OK to do do x-rays. Who knows?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The hospital thinks that Dewey may have turned the corner and is on the mend!!!! He started eating through the night, and no vomiting!!!!!! They're feeding him baby food meat(Gerber chicken sticks) . I'm to continue with that and boiled chicken and rice, and gradually add his normal food. They did do x rays. ,and there was no blockage( I was thinking maybe he had some stuffing from a toy or bed ) I'm waiting for the call to hear when I can pick him up!! 

It sure has been quiet around here!! It's almost like the other three know that something has been going on. 

Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts. I really appreciate it so much. 

We still don't know what happened to make him so sick!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh that is great news Deb! What a relief! I am so glad he is eating and doing better. 
I have been so worried about him, and my first thought this morning was " how is little Dewey doing?"
You must be so relieved and happy that he will be home soon!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

YEAHHHHH DEB! I'm so happy to hear that the Dew Bug is getting better. :chili:Happy Dance!!! :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Debbie, just seeing this but so glad to hear he is doing BETTER!! Will keep him in my prayers for continued improvement.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh what fantastic news about little Dewey and hope that he will be able to come home today!! Thanks for sharing as I am sure that all of you are looking forward to having him home again.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy to hear that Dewey is eating! And coming home! Hopeful for a full recovery, one day at a time.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so glad Dewey is doing better and can come home. That is just what you both need. Good luck with his recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The wait is tough, but he will be home this morning.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear from the Dr. That originally saw Dewey. My mind is thinking ..maybe he started vomiting again??? I know that it's an E.R , so maybe they're just busy ! 

That dog (;Dewey) is going to be the death of me!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It could be that they are waiting for final orders from the vet who may be involved with something else right now. He will be home soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> It could be that they are waiting for final orders from the vet who may be involved with something else right now. He will be home soon.


I know Walter, Yesterday I kept super busy so that I wouldn't think too much as what was going on with him. I've pretty much caught up on everything, so now I'm worrying!! 

I guess I'll clean out the fridge!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news on Dewey! Tessa said something about reminding Dewey to "milk this for all it's worth!" Figures she would be giving him advice on how to cause trouble!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know Walter, Yesterday I kept super busy so that I wouldn't think too much as what was going on with him. I've pretty much caught up on everything, so now I'm worrying!!
> 
> I guess I'll clean out the fridge!!!!


Oh gosh you sound so much like me with the worrying. I hope they call you to pick him up soon so you can put your mind at ease.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope he is home safe and sound and up to mischief very soon  good news indeed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know Walter, Yesterday I kept super busy so that I wouldn't think too much as what was going on with him. I've pretty much caught up on everything, so now I'm worrying!!
> 
> I guess I'll clean out the fridge!!!!


Bless your heart Deborah..:innocent: I haven't been online much so just seeing this. Hope he is home soon. And they have diagnosed his illness. Sometimes its hard I know. 
hugs!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see if he is home in your arms yet. If not, hopefully he will be soon.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven´t been online lately because of Uni obligations, so I just saw this  I hope Dewey will be soon with you and that everything will be fine! :heart:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We are in the process of moving but I wanted to check in on little Dewey. I hope he'll be home really soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We're home!

Vet tech bringing him out

The vet says he's not100% but she feels that he'll do fine at home. I have 2 anti nausea pills to give him, and on a very bland diet. 
They bathed him there because of vomiting. I'll worry about mats and tangles later. 
To me he looks and acts so much better! I'm happy that he's home. 
She isn't testing for Addison's , she doesn't believe that is what made him sick. 
She thinks it was a reaction the the Vets Best. 
Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts. I really appreciated it!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad he's home with you now. Hope he continues to improve. Get well soon Dewey.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> We're home!
> 
> Vet tech bringing him out
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Lord, it's so good to see that little face:wub: I will continue prayers for precious Dewey, hugs to you Deb


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad for the good report


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy. :wub::wub: Glad to hear you say YOU think he looks better cause you are the one that would know. Gotta find out what vets best is now. Doesn't take much of the wrong thing to upset their tiny systems. 
hugs!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy tears! So glad to hear he's on the mend!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Just seeing this. So very happy he is doing better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he's home! I also wonder if there is something he got into when you weren't looking.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad he is home. Unfortunately, you may never actually know what made him sick, I am glad that he is feeling so much better now.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> So glad he's home! I also wonder if there is something he got into when you weren't looking.


I have wracked my brains trying to figure out what it could be. Because Dewey and Laurel get into things, I'm pretty careful about things that can hurt them. I only have the babies here during the day, and my granddaughter has been with my daughter lately, not here. I can't think of a thing, only HW meds on Monday and flea and tick spray on Thursday when he started vomiting.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> We're home!
> 
> Vet tech bringing him out
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness! Look at that precious face! I just know he couldn't wait to be handed over by the vet tech into your loving arms. 

I am so glad he is home with you. I am still praying that he will be back to normal soon.

Please give him gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.:wub::heart:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awwww. Precious boy! He looks like he's so ready to go home! You must be so relieved!

BTW...I bought Vet's Best and used it lightly one time on mine. I couldn't stand the smell and then I found a flea on Paxton. I went back to Advantage II and I'm going to toss the VB!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

So glad to hear that Dewey is home!! He's such a munchkin, I bet they just loved him at the vets!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad he is home again. Hopefully he will improve now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You ay never know, but hopefully they may be able to narrow it down for you...
You're a good mommy and take such good care of your babies..


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so glad that Dewey is back home with you. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers. Sending him hugs and kisses and a big big hug for his mommy:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw Dewey. Gosh, he looks so sweet and ...downright angelic. I can't wait till you have your little devil back, but for now it is good to know the little angel is home.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, so happy your baby is home. 😃😘


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- still thinking of you and Dewey. How's he doing now that he's been home a couple of days?

Continuing prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- still thinking of you and Dewey. How's he doing now that he's been home a couple of days?
> 
> Continuing prayers.


He seems pretty much back to normal
He still has to finish his meds, and I'll transition him back to his regular food beginning tomorrow. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Just seeing this and I am glad Dewey is doing better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So happy that Dewey seems to be on the mend. He's such a little sweetheart.


----------

